# how much blood loss after birth is 'normal'?



## hawalkden

I had my son 7 months ago and we're 18 weeks pregnant again. Eeeks! Anyway went to see midwife today and she was looking through my white notes and past pregnancy and asked if I knew how much blood after the forceps I lost. I said I didn't have a clue so she dug through my huge medical files, which she laughed though saying such a big file for a young age (diabetic, coma, pneumonia, pre-eclampsia, 35 week first baby appearance!) I could go on :haha: anyway when she found it she looked a little shocked and said you lost a lot of blood. Then wrote down 700 on the front bit with the 'previous pregnancies'.

She didn't say anything about it after but she made a big ho ha about making sure it was well documented, e.g. on the front of my notes and on the red card that's in their pink notes..

So I'm confussed!


----------



## hawalkden

Anyone?!?


----------



## NewlyMrs

200-300 is quite normal, 700 is on the higher side!


----------



## LittleAngel09

Midwife told me that anything below 500ml is considered normal. My 1st I lost 1500ml and my 2nd 600ml. 

Xx


----------



## hawalkden

Ah okay. So I was on the high side.. But wasn't told at the time so this time I will have a high loss?


----------



## LittleAngel09

Every pregnancy and birth is different. But they've noted it in your notes so they'll be aware of the risk of it happening again. 

X


----------



## broodyc

Jeezo....I lost 1350ml during my emergency c-section. Had no idea that was out with the norm at the time lol xx


----------



## v2007

I lost a 1000ml with Mollie. 

I needed a transfusion and Iron tabs for a year. 

Taylor was 450 ml and Katie the same. 

V xx


----------



## anita665

It is a bit high but nothing to worry about. The fact it was with a forceps delivery explains the loss as it can do some damage. It would be more worrying if you'd lost that much blood with a natural delivery.

With my first I lost around 1700ml and needed a transfusion, spend a week in hospital and had to take iron tablets for what seemed like forever. That was a natural birth so they were concerned when it came to my second but then I was ok.


----------

